# Humalog



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.basskilleronline.com/humalog-fast-acting-insulin-for-bodybuilding.shtml


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 23, 2015)

Pretty standard advice there. Good info for a guy thinking about getting into insulin. I can say from my experience...there is absoutely nothing out there that can create the anabolic environment such as insulin can...nor is there anything out there that can create the gains insulin can if done properly


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2015)

ya i know just thought it was good info and read for someone with no slin experience


----------

